# application problem



## kelly1997hk (Dec 30, 2017)

I have studied in Canada for about 5.5 years, and I will apply for a master in Australia, my agent in Hong Kong told me that to be safe will need to take IELTS exam to get 7-7.5 marks but don't want to take an exam. I know that most of the universities do exempt for the language requirement, wondering if they really do exemption. Thank you


----------



## kelly1997hk (Dec 30, 2017)

anyone know?


----------

